
The most popular product of all time - turoczy
http://www.asymco.com/2016/07/28/most-popular-product-of-all-time/
======
detaro
If "iPhone" is a single product, I bet that one could find a group of Nokia
phones similar to each other that sold a billion pieces. Single Nokia models
sold 250 million alone.

------
digleto
The author is cherry-picking data to fit the story he wanted. There is no
rhyme or reason to the items/products he chose. Comparing all iphone
iterations to singular items doesn't make sense.

------
tomcam
Coke? McDonalds burgers? KFC dinners? The Bible? Having all of these sold in
the tens or hundreds of billions?

~~~
douche
I feel like the most popular product of _all time_ might have something to do
with the, ahem, world's oldest profession...

------
Gustomaximus
How about YKK zips. They sell 7 billion a year. Not bad for a branded & non-
edible product.

------
Neeek
Comments like that second to last paragraph are why people compare apple to
cults. Could you be less self aware?

------
k__
This is why people laugh about apple fanboys. They're living in a delusion.

